# Is this Sp. 44 female holding?



## AlainVirgin (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## AlainVirgin (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## AlainVirgin (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

congrat. yes you have a holding female.


----------



## goleo (Jan 5, 2011)

Certainly looks like it to me! Congrats!


----------



## AlainVirgin (Dec 15, 2010)

So now I have three female 44s holding, the wife managed to videotape the third one laying eggs. I'll post the video later.


----------



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

wow 3 females holding. i sure hope u have alot of tanks for the fry to grow out  .


----------



## dkimball (Mar 30, 2011)

That is a great looking Leleupi, let me know when you get some babies!


----------



## Frigid Blue (Feb 12, 2011)

How large are your 44's? I have a couple fry I am growing out and am wondering when I can exoect them to colour up and spawn.


----------

